# Why does Izotope Ozone showing different and illogical spectrum for any track?



## Asterixobelix (Jan 18, 2020)

Does anyone here use Izotope Ozone?
It always show low freqs as loud and high as low on volume, and any other spectrum shows normal thing.











Ozone shows in any track that lows are loud and highs are low on volume, and it does not sound like that, but its shown on each track, and than this spectrum bring me no any help to shape sound by visual, but I need to use other eq to see the real thing.

Do I miss something?


----------

